# Wedded and bedded.



## yanli

Hola foreros, mis saludos para todos. Les cuento que estoy leyendo un libro donde una chicas fue casada con un guerrero en los tiempos medievales, y el guerrero no era muy querido por los hermanos de la novia aunque ellos la habían casado con él para lograr la paz entre clanes y ella les dice esto en una discusión:

“Y’ forget,” She said, wedging herself between the two men. “I am his wife now. Wedded and bedded. It is not up to y’ to trust him. It is up to me, and I do.”

Mi intento es:

"Tu olvidas," dijo ella, interponiéndose entre los dos hombres. "Ahora yo soy su esposa. ____________. No te corresponde a ti confiar en él. Me corresponde a mí, y lo hago."

En esa parte de 'Wedded and bedded' no logro encontrarle un significado adecuado, tal vez, 'Legitima y reclamada?????????
Me podrían ayudar, por favor???????


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Casada y encamada?


----------



## Lurrezko

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Casada y encamada?



Algo así entiendo yo también. Soy su esposa en la iglesia y en el lecho, con el sentido de que el matrimonio está más que consumado. Quizá algo como _casada y bien casada_. Pero esperemos a los nativos.

Un saludo


----------



## yanli

Por matrimonio y consumación?????? Propria ser?????


----------



## Oldy Nuts

yanli said:


> Por matrimonio y consumación?????? Propria ser?????



Pero, sin ser nativo, encuentro que se pierde el sabor que según yo tiene el original. El "ahora soy su esposa, en la iglesia y en el lecho" de Lurrezko me parece menos aséptico, aunque no sé si en aquellos tiempos el matrimonio religioso tenía la importancia que le asigna el dicho.


----------



## matthews028

"Soy su esposa en la iglesia y en el lecho" jaja, perfecto! Me parece fenomenal.

Cuidado con lo de "y'", que a lo mejor no corresponde a "you" sino "ye". Si es así, no debería traducirse por "tú" sino "vosotros".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Tienes razón, tiene que ser en plural porque está hablando a sus hermanos. No lo había notado, preocupado del "wedded and bedded".


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

O, soy su esposa, en lo legal y lo carnal...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sunshine on Leith said:


> O, soy su esposa, en lo legal y lo carnal...



Lógicamente perfecto, pero pierde el sabor que en mi opinión tiene el original.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

You stand by _encamada _then? It makes me think of a person who is sick and bedbound...


----------



## ---

Sunshine on Leith tiene la razón.  Wedded - casada  Bedded - consumada

Casada y consumada.  But I like Sunshine's


----------



## Moritzchen

Oldy Nuts said:


> ¿Casada y encamada?


Es lo que pensé también. 
(Bueno, en realidad por ser quien soy y porque se habla de la Edad Media, lo que pensé fue "casada y ensartada")
Por supuesto Lurrezko, con su señorío de bien, elegancia europea y genial picardía, para mí, dio en el clavo.


----------



## Lurrezko

--- said:


> Sunshine on Leith tiene la razón. Wedded - casada Bedded - consumada
> 
> Casada y consumada. But I like Sunshine's



Pero _casada y consumada_ no me suena idiomático. Y _en lo legal y en lo carnal_ no lo imagino en boca de una doncella medieval. Yo proponía _en la iglesia y en el lecho_, que creo que recoge la idea y mantiene un cierto lenguaje de época, pero en cualquier caso creo que la traducción debería respetar ambas cosas, el fondo y la forma.

Un saludo

PD: Moritz, cómo eres.


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Iglesia could fit, but she is married to a clan warrior, it could have been some sort of pagan wedding.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ver la acepción 4 del DRAE:

http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=encamarse


----------



## Lurrezko

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Iglesia could fit, but she is married to a clan warrior, it could have been some sort of pagan wedding.


_
Ante el chamán y en el catre_, en ese caso.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Lurrezko said:


> _
> Ante el chamán y en el catre_, en ese caso.



Excelente, aunque menos recatada que la mía.


----------



## LaVieja

The couple was "wedded" (their marriage ceremony took place), and the bridegroom "bedded" his bride (el hombre tuvo coíto con la mujer).  Recuerden Vds., este cuento es de los tiempos medievales . . .


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Lurrezko said:


> _
> Ante el chamán y en el catre_, en ese caso.



Pero que bestias que sois los hombres... 

Con lo fino que es bedded


----------



## Lurrezko

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Pero que bestias que sois los hombres...
> 
> Con lo fino que es bedded



Yo propuse _en el lecho_, que suena finísimo, y no os gusta...


----------



## Agró

Pues nada..., "casada y coitada". Juas.
(fino enough?)


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Pero que bestias que sois los hombres...
> 
> Con lo fino que es bedded



Tengo mis dudas de que sea más fino que "encamada"...


----------



## LaVieja

Sunshine, may I just point out to you that the second definition of _lecho_ in Velásquez is "2. Litter, straw laid under animals." (bestias, sí . . .)

(Don't Spanish-speakers call a double bed a _lecho nupcial?  _or _cama de matrimonio?_


----------



## Oldy Nuts

De paso, puede que sea por no ser nativo, pero para mí, en el párrafo original la mujer no me parece estarse quejando de haber sido acosada o abusada sexualmente por su marido, sino que dice lo de _bedded_ hasta con cierto orgullo. Que se refleja en que afirma que es a ella a quien le corresponde confiar en él, y que lo hace.

Por lo demás, el DRAE dice simplemente que _encamar(se_) es _tener relaciones sexuales_. Ni más, ni menos. Así que me quedo con mi _casada y encamada_: no sólo está unida por un vínculo legal, religioso o lo que sea, sino que además por el hecho compartir su vida sexual. Lo que, en mi opinión, no tiene nada de bestial...


----------



## Lurrezko

LaVieja said:


> Sunshine, may I just point out to you that the second definition of _lecho_ in Velásquez is "2. Litter, straw laid under animals." (bestias, sí . . .)
> 
> (Don't Spanish-speakers call a double bed a _lecho nupcial?  _or _cama de matrimonio?_



Pero Sunshine nos llama bestias (brutos) por mi uso irónico de *catre*, no de *lecho*. *Catre *es una palabra algo soez en el contexto, y remite a una relación sexual esporádica y sin complicaciones (_al final me la llevé al catre_). *Lecho*, en cambio, es lo contrario. Yo creo que a los hispanohablantes, en este contexto, nos remite siempre a la 1ª acepción:

*lecho**.*
(Del lat. _lectum_).
*1.* m. *cama* (‖ mueble para que las personas se acuesten).


Además, es una palabra de sabor algo arcaico y que hoy en día apenas se usa si no es en contextos poéticos o con una clara connotación "matrimonial" (lecho nupcial = la cama de la noche de bodas). Por eso me parece adecuada en el contexto.

Un saludo


----------



## LaVieja

Yes, Lurrezko . . . even in the 'old" Velásquez, the No. 1 definition is "Bed, a couch."  But I just found something humorous about it, after Sunshine spoke of "men, the beasts" . . . Sorry if it miffed you gents.


----------



## Lurrezko

LaVieja said:


> Yes, Lurrezko . . . even in the 'old" Velásquez, the No. 1 definition is "Bed, a couch."  But I just found something humorous about it, after Sunshine spoke of "men, the beasts" . . . Sorry if it miffed you gents.



No offense taken.

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Well, a catre is a cot.
Lurrezko's catre would keep it's flavor if freely translated as hay.


----------



## LaVieja

The English word "consummate" is pertinent to this discussion, because, as a transitive verb, one of its meanings is "to engage in the first act of sexual intercourse after marriage".  This is the third definition given in Webster's Third New International Dictionary, and it is labelled "Obs.", or Obsolete obsoleto, anticuado).  I don't know whether the Spanish word _consumar _would work in this particular translation.  But, we were told in the original post, the phrase was from a story set in "medieval" times.  So a word that sounds rather "quaint" to the ears of early 21st-century users of English would be quite correct here.  "Bedded" = "consummated". Es decir, por la tercera acepción de WTNID.


----------



## Moritzchen

Mmm. No sé, la consumación pudo haber sido hecha por el Señor del lugar, ya que en la Edad Media regía el Derecho de Pernada (Right of First Night).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

No logro entender por qué se está evitando opinar sobre "encamada". Pero, por supuesto, todos sabemos que nadie lee el mensaje #24 ...


----------



## Moritzchen

Pero sí Olderoonies!
En #12 asentí con tu propuesta en #2


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sí, Moritzchen, pero eres el único que la ha tomado en serio. Y me llama la atención que nadie haya comentado mi mensaje #24...


----------



## Moritzchen

Lurrezko estuvo de acuerdo contigo también (mira el #3).


----------



## Oldy Nuts

"Algo así entendí yo también", seguido de una proposición distinta... Pero lo importante es que, en mi opinión, estamos dándole demasiadas vueltas al asunto. _Bedded_ tiene un significado muy claro que, según yo, coincide bastante bien con _encamada_.

Ya hemos dado a la autora de la pregunta opciones de sobra. Lástima que hace rato que no aparece por aquí...


----------



## Lurrezko

Oldy Nuts said:


> "Algo así entendí yo también", seguido de una proposición distinta...



Claro que estoy de acuerdo con tu propuesta, amigo Oldy. Di otra versión porque por mis pagos no es frecuente este sentido de _encamarse_ y no me sonaba muy natural. Por aquí _encamarse_ suele connotar la idea de que lo haces por enfermedad (3ª acepción).

Un saludo


----------

